# Busts



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

My Picks for Busts of the First Round

Chris Kaman- This guy reminds me to much of Eric Montross, Jason Collier, Joel Pryzbilla, Michael Doleac need I go on.

Kirk Hinrich- Seems too slow (meaning lateral qucikness

Pavel- I see too much Muresean in him then Yao. He will either be an All Star or Out of the league in a few years

TJ Ford- Has basically no shot and will get out muscled by almost every PG. He will be a backup.

Nick Collison- Too weak and not that talented. Won't be able to out muscle people in the NBA.

Mike Sweetney- Seems too much like the Tractor. 

Agree or Disagree? Voice Opinion


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Disagree on Hinrich, Collison, and Sweetney.

Especially Collison, his game isn't going to be outmuscling people. It's going to be working inside/outside, with mid range jumper, slashing, and low post move mix. Collison's strength offensively is his versitility.

You say he's weak, but there are a lot of PFs, that are weaker than him that are being drafted ahead of him (projected).

Additionally, he's very talented IMO, he can do anything you need a PF to do. Offensively, he is set, he doesn't have 3 point range, but PF don't need to have 3 pt range anyways, he works the post and can use his jumpshot consistantly enough to pull people close to him, at which point he can drive to the hoop.

Defensively, he's not going to be a imposing prescence, but his D is good enough so it won't be a weakness on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AndOneZ17</b>!
> My Picks for Busts of the First Round
> 
> Chris Kaman- This guy reminds me to much of Eric Montross, Jason Collier, Joel Pryzbilla, Michael Doleac need I go on.
> ...


I disagree on all of them. Sounds a lot like you are listening way too much to internet reports, rumors, and gossip and letting those things affect your perception. I think all the guys listed above will at some point be starters in the NBA, except for possibly Collison, but I think he will have a good career nonetheless. If Scot Pollard can play an important role on a good team, Collison can easily.


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

Who do you think will be a bust Dee Bo


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Depends on what you mean by a bust. Like, I dont think Mike Sweetney is going to be a superstar, but I think he can be a very solid starting PF down the road. Of the guys you listed, I think Ford and Pavel have the opportunity to go to the "star" level.


----------



## Schmidty (May 27, 2003)

Here are my predictions:

1. Chris Bosh - I just don't think he's physically ready to take on the modern NBA player. I think he'll be another Moiso.

2. Jarvis Hayes - He doesn't sound like he has the basketball intelligence it'll take to succeed right away. He has the skills, I just don't think he'll know how to use them well at the next level. Could be another Rodney White.

3. Dwyane Wade - Lack of a perimeter game combined with weak ball-handling and lack of size will spell disaster for Wade in the NBA. I think he will remind people of Harold Miner: Nice dunks, but not much else to his game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AndOneZ17</b>!
> My Picks for Busts of the First Round
> 
> Chris Kaman- This guy reminds me to much of Eric Montross, Jason Collier, Joel Pryzbilla, Michael Doleac need I go on.
> ...


Agree on all of them besides Sweetney and I espescially agree on Ford,Hinrich,and Kaman.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think Chris Bosh will be a bust. He's very skinny and not particularly tough. He's got some nice offensive skills, but he's not a real inside player that you need at the power forward spot, and he couldn't lead Georgia Tech to the next level in big games.

Chris Kaman looks like he'll be a solid NBA player, not a star, but a quality starter. There's a huge shortage in the NBA of legit seven foot centers and Kaman can fill that role. He is much more athletic than Montross, Collier or Doleac. He's quick, a strong rebounder, has developed some solid post moves and is good with both hands.

Hinrich looks like a bust to me too. He's just not very athletic. He doesn't seem like he'll able to penetrate or defend against quick NBA point guards. I watched every game he played in the tournament and he never truly stood out to me. He wasn't even a real point guard in college.


----------



## LakerBaller (May 5, 2003)

Dwyane Wade?! weak handles?! are you joking? he has some of the best handles in college basketball. that statement right there shows you don't watch and know nothing of the players in this draft. lol, who would compare wade to harold minor?


----------



## Schmidty (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerBaller</b>!
> Dwyane Wade?! weak handles?! are you joking? he has some of the best handles in college basketball. that statement right there shows you don't watch and know nothing of the players in this draft. lol, who would compare wade to harold minor?


No need to be rude just because you disagree.

I've watched him and I've read his scouting reports, and the conclusion that I have come to is that if he is going to succeed in the NBA, he will probably need to play the point. The problem with that is the fact that his ball handling was _far_ from "the best in college basketball." In fact, almost every scouting report that I have read (including NBAdraft.net) has mentioned that his ball handling needs to improve, especially if he's going to play the point.

And yes, his game _is_ one dimensional in my opinion, just like a guy like Harold Miner.

That's my opinion. Take it or leave it, but don't insult me.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think Wade is going to be great... I don't think he's one-dimensional. In that game in the NCAA tournament where he had the triple-double, he was everywhere doing everything. I was actually more impressed with him than with Carmelo Anthony just based on the games I saw in the tournament.


----------



## Schmidty (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I think Wade is going to be great... I don't think he's one-dimensional. In that game in the NCAA tournament where he had the triple-double, he was everywhere doing everything. I was actually more impressed with him than with Carmelo Anthony just based on the games I saw in the tournament.


I can respect that. I just don't happen to agree.


----------



## cmaher (Jun 15, 2003)

I think a lot of Euro's, probably with the exception of Darko and Pavel will be drafted way too high.

On the otherhand, European players do sell tickets. People want to see white basketball players, it is a fact.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schmidty</b>!
> 3. Dwyane Wade - Lack of a perimeter game combined with weak ball-handling and lack of size will spell disaster for Wade in the NBA. I think he will remind people of Harold Miner: Nice dunks, but not much else to his game.


Dwane Wade is like stephan Marbary but not as good as a handler, I saw him at Marquette against top teams like Cinci and Louisville, and he has a decent perimiter game, think Gary Payton. he will be fine, a good pro


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich will definitely not be a bust. I think he could be as good as Steve Nash if not better.

Nick Collison is Mr. Fundamentals just like Battier was a few years ago. He's not going to be dominant but he should be a solid player in the league for years to come. By the way in Chicago he lifted the 185 bar 8 times not 4 it was reported earlier.

Kaman is going to be pretty damn good. I just don't feel like arguing about him right now.

Ford is going to be a dominant point guard in the league. Anyone who says otherwise hasn't seen him play.

I never saw Sweetney play so I won't comment. Same with Pavel but he is promising. Same applies to any other foreigners.

I'm not sure about Wade at the moment. He was a dominant player at Marquette but I'm not quite sure how he will play at the NBA level.

I think Ridnour will be a bust but I really hope he isn't.

My pick for the surprise of the draft is David West. People think he's too small but he was dominant at Xavier and I think he'll be a pretty good player in the league too.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm skeptical about Bosh, Collison, and Ford.

Chris Bosh seriously needs to hit the weight room if he wants be a starter in the NBA.

Collison will do what he did in college, but against the guys in the NBA, that amounts to a lot less. He won't be worth a first round pick, but he'll be good enough to stick around for a while.

I haven't seen that much of Ford, but so far there's nothing to convince me that he's the best point guard in the draft. He can penetrate and pass, but it takes more than that to be successful.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

cmaher there is alrdy a decent contingent of white players in america in the draft. Its not like the are just intentionally picking euros just because they are white......get real. If the coaches want to pick "white" players then their are lots of good ones who arent even projected to be drafted (blake, korver, kapono). The euros are just good...since they have a larger population then the US.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYJ1680</b>!
> I think Chris Bosh will be a bust. He's very skinny and not particularly tough. He's got some nice offensive skills, but he's not a real inside player that you need at the power forward spot, and he couldn't lead Georgia Tech to the next level in big games.
> 
> Chris Kaman looks like he'll be a solid NBA player, not a star, but a quality starter. There's a huge shortage in the NBA of legit seven foot centers and Kaman can fill that role. He is much more athletic than Montross, Collier or Doleac. He's quick, a strong rebounder, has developed some solid post moves and is good with both hands.
> ...



Just some quick numbers for you , and if you can match these anytime in your life you shouldnt be on this board, you should be out training. Source, ESPN the Magazine.

51.0 400m as a Fr. in HS
22.0 200m as a So. in HS
40 dunks his senior year in HS
A vert. leap of at least 40

I dont know if anyone else read the article it would be sometime in Feb or March of this year. It talks about pre-game routines of eating wierd stuff and it says it off to the side somewhere.
The FACT is dont be fooled by his skin, the kid is athletic and has great size, he dunked big time at the end of the NC game. If you have insider or maybe even realgm.com has that Hinrich has been holding his own and impressing while Ridnour and Gaines are getting balled up by the same person Zornan Planinic! Zornan will sneak into the first round b/c of a workout he had against other "top guards" , the only one he could not dominate was KIRK HINRICH. Zornan is a 6-8 PG so i think if Hinrich can contain him he can contain others, his defense is underrated and shut down alot of gaurds of decent talent in college. Look it up. JJ Reddick of Duke comes to mine and he also "D"ed up Duhon. Hinrich will not be a bust and might come out as having the best career of any of this year's PG's.

I think there will be a euro bust like Diaw, or Pavlovic or even Barbosa.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Kaman= allstar 4th year in league 
heinrich=starting pg by 5th year 
colison=descent backup 4
pavel=flop no athletisism at all
darko=allstar 3rd year
ford= starting pg 3rd year
bosh=it will take him acouple years but will develope into a great player:yes:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Heinrich*

Anybody who says that kirk is not athletic hasn't seen him play. He is above average jumper, can get from point A. to B. as fast
as any pg in the draft. He was also one of the top defending guards in college so he must have excellent lateral quickness. 

Anyways, Kirk will be a top 10 PG in his first year in the NBA. He
is just too good.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TJ Ford
Kaman
and....
LeBron

he'll never live up to what people want him to be


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I disagree on Hinrich and Sweeteny


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I think Wade has a chance at being a bust, depending on where he's picked and what's expected of him. I also think Melo might be a marginal bust. I think he'll be a good player but not the superstar people are saying he'll become.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Flops*

 I would have to say I think that Lebron will be an average NBA player, a starter but not a star when all the hype settles. In addition to him not living up to the hype I think that Bosh, Kaman, and Sofocles Shortsiantis (however you spell that) as well as Jarvis Hayes will be flops. 
My suprise picks of the draft that are going to do some eye opening when they get to the NBA are David West and James Lang. I think both will be really good players, West will play right away and Lang is 2 years away from greatness!
You saw it here first


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dwayne Wade is going to shock a LOT of people- he is going to be a super player-a definate all star


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I agree about Carmelo... he was the best player in the Final Four, but is that saying a whole lot this year?

He has a long way to go to be an NBA force.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Also remember that Hinrich was playing off the ball a lot last year and also matching up with the opposing teams best guard. In some cases he was outmatched in terms of size but he still held his own. And who ever said he wasnt quick or athletic enough obviuosly has not seen this kid play.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Busts?

1- Milicic;
2- Ford;
3- Lebron James: for all the hype (and money!), if he doesn't put up (And i don't think he will...) 17ppg, 7 rpg and 6 apg, he will be a bust.

There was only one Magic Johnson; there will never be another.

:starwars:


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

> If you have insider or maybe even realgm.com has that Hinrich has been holding his own and impressing while Ridnour and Gaines are getting balled up by the same person Zornan Planinic! Zornan will sneak into the first round b/c of a workout he had against other "top guards" , the only one he could not dominate was KIRK HINRICH. Zornan is a 6-8 PG


Any team that discounts a PG because he couldn't defend a 6'8" guy by himself is pretty dumb. I have a feeling that John Stockton couldn't stop Zornan from shooting either and he was pretty good.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheS100</b>!
> Ford is going to be a dominant point guard in the league. Anyone who says otherwise hasn't seen him play.


Plus, the talk of his weak jump shot are gone. In TJ's work outs his jumper is consistant.


----------



## TerpNation (Jun 13, 2003)

Bust:

Chris Bosh - The comparisons to Duncan or even Garnett are laughable. The person who brought up Jerome Moiso was wise. Does the kid have physical gifts? Yes. Is he good enough to have left after 1 year where he wasn't even dominant in his own conference? Hell no. Emeka Okefor will far surpass Bosh when they're both in the League.

[Now, this is where I normally would lower the boom on Kirk Hinrich.....but reading all the people vehemently defending him on here, I'll move him from the "Absolute Bust" list to the "Possible Bust" list....]

Not Bust:

Mike Sweeteny: I have had the fortune of watching this kid play for three years. Simply put, he's damn good. There isn't another player in this draft with the *post-play* skills of Sweeteny. He certainly needs to sculpt himself more physically, but he's a boulder in the paint. He's got long arms, superb hands for a post player, and he's tough as nails. He likely won't be a franchise cornerstone, but he should certainly be a solid contributor for 8-10 years.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TerpNation</b>!
> Bust:
> 
> There isn't another player in this draft with the *post-play* skills of Sweeteny. He certainly needs to sculpt himself more physically, but he's a boulder in the paint. He's got long arms, superb hands for a post player, and he's tough as nails.


Wow, a low post player. Thought that would be a dead breed by 2008.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AndOneZ17</b>!
> Pavel- I see too much Muresean in him then Yao. He will either be an All Star or Out of the league in a few years


he will be out of the league


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

the nba needs more low post players like sweetney. Seems like half the big man have no post game, and can only shoot jumpers.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

busts:

LeBron James: Won't be a complete bust, but will be labeled one because he may not contribute as much as they would like at first.

Chris Bosh: I don't see the desire to bulk up in him, he won't make any type of contribution on the glass. Either a mediocre banger SF or bust.

sleeper: 

Slavko Vranes: Looks too much like a terrorist not to be scary in the post.:laugh: :joke:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Busts
Brian Cook - not enough athletic ability, college senior, average rebounder in college at best
Sweetney - More Tractor than Brand and limited athletic ability
Ridnour - Jason Williams with less quickness at best.
Collison - Soft, not a good athlete, college senior
Zarko = Dan Langhi


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*bust future*

kaman will b a supersized bust so will hinrich i hope the knicks dont draft either one of them. 

reasons- kaman reminds me too much of pryzbilla doleac thosr guys

hinrich- i dont see him being anywhere near a top pg in the leauge. 3-4 yrs from now if he is still in the leauge he wll be a backup or free agent


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EGarrett</b>!
> 
> 
> Any team that discounts a PG because he couldn't defend a 6'8" guy by himself is pretty dumb. I have a feeling that John Stockton couldn't stop Zornan from shooting either and he was pretty good.


But doesnt that boost someone that could stop him. It proves that he has good defense, b/c even if you say Zornan isnt that much of an offensive player the fact remains that no one else could stop him at D and Gaines is 6-6 so he wasnt that much taller then everybody. The fact is , is that Hinrich will not be a bust and will hold his own. He might never be an all star or always be a starter but he will make the grade when it comes to being on a team.


----------



## vostin (Jun 5, 2003)

Hinrich too slow?

I am from Onawa, IA. Kirk is from Souix City. We were 4A and Souix City was 5A so we never got to play them in basketball, except when we played a few three on three tournaments in junior high, tore them up. But I ran track against Kirk Hinrich in high school, he kicked everybody's ***. Fastest white guy I have ever seen.

Lateral quickness?? Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't he like one of the best defenders in the draft??? Anyway yeah, there is my two sense.

Sweetney will not be a star, but solid. Kaman is a defenite bust. Collison will be a bench player. TJ Ford will be the next Jason Kidd. Pavel sucks. James will be a star but not the next Mike. Ridnour will be a bust, backup pg. I think Bosh is a bust too, has huge potential but we all know what happens to guys with huge potential, Jamal Sampson. Brian Cook-same as sweetney. Most of the europians will flop like usual, they can't all play on the mavs and kings.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's revisit:



PauloCatarino said:


> Busts?
> 
> 1- Milicic;
> 2- Ford;
> ...


Paulo gets 100 points for Darko, unfortunately he loses all of them for Lebron (and TJ Ford for that matter).



urwhatueati8god said:


> busts:
> 
> LeBron James: Won't be a complete bust, but will be labeled one because he may not contribute as much as they would like at first.
> 
> ...


:crazy:

And the winner is...



Schmidty said:


> Here are my predictions:
> 
> 1. Chris Bosh - I just don't think he's physically ready to take on the modern NBA player. I think he'll be another Moiso.
> 
> ...


----------

